# Need Owner's and MMI manual for 2010 A6 3.0T Premium Plus....



## 1tbebell (Jul 11, 2011)

I bought a 2010 A6 3.0T with the Premium Plus package the other day. I went over it meticulously, but did not notice it did not have the manuals. The Audi dealership said they could get them for me, but Audi USA is out of them, and they do not now how long it will take to get them. 

I have searched for downloads, but I keep finding it in German and Spanish, but not English. 

If anyone could provide me with a link or send me a file, I would really appreciate it! [email protected] 

I checked out the Noob rules, and I think I am following them correctly 

Thanks for taking the time to read this gibberish! 

Have a great day! 

Tom


----------

